# Sharp and Foxconn new 60-inch TV to pose challenges for Korean rivals



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: DigiTimes


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice price. LCD/LED LCD just isnt even on my radar with plasma size/performance/pricing.


----------

